# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Hamlyn Centre for Robotic Surgery, IGHI, Imperial College London, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - imperial.ac.uk/hamlyn-centre

twitter.com/ICLHamlynRobots

----------


## Airicist

The Hamlyn Centre for Robotic Surgery
October 8, 2012

----------


## Airicist

UK scientists build robot to assist tricky heart surgeries

Published on Nov 23, 2015




> Scientists at London’s Imperial College have built a robot to assist tricky heart surgeries.

----------

